# Johnson@Johnson jar



## dollarbill (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey all this jar says Johnson and Johnson New Brunswick N.J.U.S.A. has a ground top.Looks to be a post mold maybe . Thanks for ant help or info. bill


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 21, 2007)

The bottom and the # 13


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 21, 2007)

The ground lip .Thanks agian all. bill


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice jar.  My Pepere used to work for J & J back in the 40's in New Brunsick NJ.  I have seen jars like that one in the antique markets with labels, lids, and original gauze go for $40-$50.  Yours is on the line of $10-$15 but all the same a nice jar.  Jars don't come in brown/amber often.  Should clean up nice.  Hope this helps.
 Madpaddla


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey thanks for the info madpaddla.A great help.


----------

